# EC day and DH doing the deed



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Was just browsing the forum index and found my way into 'The Mens Room' 

I have just read briefly on one of the threads that DWs are not allowed into the room when DHs do their sample on EC day.  

Is this really the case? 

We were kind of planning on doing the whole process together i.e. he double checks I'm taking my Progynova, he injects me with Gestone, I help him with sample on EC day.  I draw the line at him administering the Cyclogest though.

Would he be able to come in with me on ET day?

I'm new to all this as we will soon be startig our first ever go at anything other than Clomid/Tamoxifen at CRM in London.

Thanks for your help
Yxx


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Y

My DH has always produced his   on his own, i wasn't aware that we could 'assist'    , so i'll be interested if anyone can enlighten us!

Best of luck with your treatment.

Wendeth


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

I once helped!!!   
Kath
xxx


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi

As you can see i have had quite a few treatments and my dh and i have always gone in the room together for every single sample. I have never had anyone say i could not do this although some nurses/doctors have seemed a bit surprised. I just go with him  
My last egg collection was even slightly delayed because they were ready for me but dh had not done the deed! I said ' but we always do the sample together' They then waited for me while i went in with him! 

Good luck and if it is important to you, it certainly is to us, then insist you go in with him. 

Love Rainbow xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi Yxx - i think it's unusual but most clinics would be fine about it. I know DP was terrified the first time (he's now an old hand - for want of a better term...). So i rang the clinic to check with them if it was ok if i "helped". They were tickled (in a nice way) but fine about it. As it turned out when i suggested it he looked even more horrified than before  

I'm sure your current clinic will be fine - just ring and check with them so one less thing to worry about on the day 

xx


----------

